# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  Full, but still hungry

## Member11

It's an awful feeling to be full yet have your brain yelling at you to eat. Fucken sucks.  ::(:

----------


## WintersTale

Are you eating out of depression?

----------


## kc1895

This might help:

----------


## Antidote

I get full but I can still feel cravings even when not hungry.

----------


## WintersTale

> This might help:



Why did you have to post that, when I haven't had breakfast?

----------


## Lunaire

I don't experience this often but have on occasion. I look at it as a test of willpower and an opportunity to prove that you are in control of your actions.  :;):

----------


## Otherside

> This might help:



Despite the fact that I am sure that eating this would give you an instantaneous heart attack, I am still disappointed that this never came to the UK. I wanted to try that.  ::(:

----------


## L

I get this somewhat - I get the feeling of full but it is like I cannot connect the feeling of full with putting the food in my mouth and eating it. I logically know this is happening but continue to eat. I have reduced my intake overall over the past year and just have to be hard with it as I crave food a lot. It is not something that worries me at the moment. Hugs xx

----------


## L

> This might help:



This turns my stomach  ::(:

----------


## fetisha

> This might help:



I miss this so much, I hate when they discontinue the good stuff at fast food restaurants :/

----------


## lethargic nomad

That happens when I eat something I didn't really like.  It filled up the stomach but it did not the brain cravings for delicious delights.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Man, if I could find a way to stop eating when I'm still hungry I would be 50+ pounds lighter. I disgust myself.  ::(: 
My partner literally weighs 110 pounds but he eats more than I do. That makes me feel like [BEEP] about my weight and metabolism.

----------


## Member11

> I disgust myself.



Don't think of yourself like that, you're not disgusting  :bopa:   :Hug:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Don't think of yourself like that, you're not disgusting



Thanks dude  :Hug:  I just have crappy self-esteem. I wish I weighed less, that's all.

----------


## Member11

> Thanks dude  I just have crappy self-esteem. I wish I weighed less, that's all.



I know that feeling, I have it too. Just remember you are way more than what you weight  ::):

----------


## Antidote

The best way to stop overeating is to not have food that requires willpower in your kitchen. And if you do want to indulge, just order something as a one off (something that you can eat right away so it's not sitting in your kitchen), or buy single serves of something. Even if it costs more, it ends up being healthier in the long run, because you eat less overall. At christmas my eating tends to go to hell though because there's so much food and chocolate around. This Christmas hasn't been so bad yet though. I've been mostly pretty sensible.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I know that feeling, I have it too. Just remember you are way more than what you weight



Thanks, Jerry  ::):  You're awesome.

----------


## Member11

> The best way to stop overeating is to not have food that requires willpower in your kitchen. And if you do want to indulge, just order something as a one off (something that you can eat right away so it's not sitting in your kitchen), or buy single serves of something. Even if it costs more, it ends up being healthier in the long run, because you eat less overall. At christmas my eating tends to go to hell though because there's so much food and chocolate around. This Christmas hasn't been so bad yet though. I've been mostly pretty sensible.



I don't have much trouble with willpower, it more of that hungry feeling that can be quite distracting. I mostly cook up all my meals in one go and eat it through out the week as my chronic fatigue doesn't let me cook every day.





> Thanks, Jerry  You're awesome.



You're welcome and thank you  ::):

----------


## HoldTheSea

> You're welcome and thank you



You're welcome  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

WOW!! I am always saying I just ate but feel like I didn't so I eat more and still do not feel full I have gained over 20 lbs!!

----------


## Member11

The human body is weird, I lost this feeling and I rarely feel hungry now  :shrug:

----------


## MobileChucko

There is an actual birth defect called Prader-Willi Syndrome...  Scientist feel that with this syndrome, the area of the hypothalamus that controls hunger, tells us when we are full, has not properly formed.  With these babies/children, no matter how much they eat, they are always hungry.  Scientist believe that heredity may play a roll in many of our eating disorders... :popcorn:

----------


## Rush

I'm always hungry  ::

----------


## PinkButterfly

The more anxious I get or depressed the more I want to eat now at times I can do just fine not eating but usually I have got have food near me it is a safety net for me I start shaking and thinking Oh I do need to eat I will pass out but I never do and it sure does not help that my hubby loves to eat also so we eat a lot of junk food from mcdonalds, wendys, kfc, giovannis,DQ, popa johns, freds pizza, I am not able to cook like I used too and he works and plays in a band so we get the fastest food I stopped getting potato chips. cookies, Debbie cakes and more but yesterday he brings home a double bacon pizza!!! I was doing great and the thing is he never does that he always calls me so sometimes I wonder why does he not support me when I say I need to lose weight I guess because he loves to eat but he gets out and stays busy I don't.

----------

